

Startup Quote: Boris Veldhuijzen Van Zanten, co-founder, The Next Web - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4840020049

======
raychancc
Experience is great but never let it stand in the way of progress.

\- Boris Veldhuijzen van Zanten (@Boris)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4840020049>

